# Noob saying ello from Wales



## arf1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey Guys 'n Gals

First of all I'd just like to say what a great site you lot have here. I have spent many hours reading the various posts. I own an A4 at the mo which has been a great reliable motor but it's time for a change and I am hoping to purchase my first TT within the next week or so " MK1 225 " just need to find one that I like which is also in my price range. Once I have got my new baby I will post some pics and ask some questions!

Keep up da gud wrk all.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome ,have a look in the for sale section then have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi arf1, Welcome to the Forum.
H.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome have a look on the Auto trader web site there are loads on there at the moment


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## arf1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks all

Hello YELLOW_TT, I have searched Auto Trader and there are some nice motors on there at the mo. I really need to sell my A4 so that I have a few extra quid to put towards moi new motor.

All the best

AJ


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

what's the spec, age, mileage of the a4?


----------



## arf1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi p1tse - 1996 2.6 quattro/v6/99.000 miles /white - mechanically sound, few small jobs needing doing ( new window motor etc + needs 1 tyre very soon)

Cheers


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------

